# driving licence question



## starlite68 (8 Jan 2008)

i was stopped at a check point the other day,had everything on my windscreen..tax insurance ntc..however the garda asked to see my driveing licence,and when i told him i did not have it on me he got very irate and told he could summons me if he wanted,and to have it on me in future.i offered to produce it at my local station. could he have summonsed me?


----------



## shesells (8 Jan 2008)

*Re: driveing licence question*

Yes. All drivers must be carrying a valid driving licence when driving. Has been in the law for over a year now.


----------



## Welfarite (8 Jan 2008)

*Re: driveing licence question*

Yes, you are obliged to have your driving licence with you when driving.


----------



## Conshine (8 Jan 2008)

*Re: driveing licence question*

What is the penalty for not having it on you, apart from an upset Guard?
I would be worried about losing it.
Can you carry a photocopy?


----------



## starlite68 (8 Jan 2008)

*Re: driveing licence question*

yes,i would be afraid of loseing it too..thats why i dont bring it with me very often.i actually had it with me on the day i was stopped but i didnt want to hand to the garda...i thought it would be safer to produce it at my local station


----------



## Stifster (8 Jan 2008)

*Re: driveing licence question*

What exactly do you use your driving licences for at home??

Do you carry a photocopy of your passport when going on holidays?

Why would you not want to hand your licence to a garda? is there some urban legend about bogus cops in bogus cars at bogus checkpoints knicking licenses? And whats the point in having it in your car but then not producing it?

(it should be credit card sized so you can keep it in your wallet but i imagine most people keep it in their car...)


----------



## Stifster (8 Jan 2008)

You can get 1 point if you fail to produce, 3 if you fight the notice and are summonsed to court.

You don't get summonsed first, you get a penalty point and fine notice.


----------



## Conshine (8 Jan 2008)

*Re: driveing licence question*



Stifster said:


> What exactly do you use your driving licences for at home??


 
Keep it at home in case I lose it - this was mentioned earlier. I dont want the hassle of getting a replacement (its a UK licence)



Stifster said:


> Do you carry a photocopy of your passport when going on holidays?


 
Yes - Always. I leave my original in the hotel safe.



Stifster said:


> it should be credit card sized so you can keep it in your wallet but i imagine most people keep it in their car...)


 
I would never leave it in the car in case the car got stolen or broken into.


----------



## Lauren (8 Jan 2008)

Why on earth would you have it on you and not give it to the Garda? Mine is left in my car all the time!


----------



## starlite68 (8 Jan 2008)

the reason i didnt hand it over is because i was chatting to a retired garda some months ago,and he told me never to hand over my licence on the side of the road,always say  you will produce it at the station. he didnt go into too much detail,but it seems there are a lot of codes and numbers on a licence that lets a garda gleen personal information about the holder.maybe its an urban myth....but better safe than sorry.   i agree with you about the credit card size licences,its a good idea......but it think even more information can be stored in them!!!!


----------



## starlite68 (8 Jan 2008)

lauren....what if your car gets stolen???


----------



## Conshine (8 Jan 2008)

starlite68 said:


> lauren....what if your car gets stolen???


 
I think she would be ok - I dont think the Guards ask bus passengers for their driving licences


----------



## Satanta (8 Jan 2008)

starlite68 said:


> lauren....what if your car gets stolen???


The €5 fee for a duplicate licence would be the least of my worries if my car was stolen.


----------



## Conshine (8 Jan 2008)

Satanta said:


> The €5 fee for a duplicate licence would be the least of my worries if my car was stolen.


 
Yes, I agree...  But does the Irish licence have your address on it? The UK one does. So they would know where you live, your name and date of birth. They are then half way to stealing your identity!


----------



## Stifster (8 Jan 2008)

starlite68 said:


> the reason i didnt hand it over is because i was chatting to a retired garda some months ago,and he told me never to hand over my licence on the side of the road,always say you will produce it at the station. he didnt go into too much detail,but it seems there are a lot of codes and numbers on a licence that lets a garda gleen personal information about the holder.maybe its an urban myth....but better safe than sorry. i agree with you about the credit card size licences,its a good idea......but it think even more information can be stored in them!!!!


 
He doesn't know the law and is talking through his you know what.



			
				conshine said:
			
		

> Yes - Always. I leave my original in the hotel safe.


 
and how many times have you gotten through passport control with a photocopy? A passport is for travelling, not when you have already arrived at your destination. A driving licence is for driving.

and what good is a photocopy of a passport?


----------



## Conshine (8 Jan 2008)

Stifster said:


> and how many times have you gotten through passport control with a photocopy? A passport is for travelling, not when you have already arrived at your destination. A driving licence is for driving.


 
I dont live in a hotel - I only stay in them on business / holidays - I travel with my passport (original) to the airport, get on plane, go to hotel, lock my passport in the safe and carry the photocopy with me.


----------



## Satanta (8 Jan 2008)

Conshine said:


> So they would know where you live, your name and date of birth. They are then half way to stealing your identity!


First of all, you should have your licence on you not just in your car... I know of one friend who was told this by a member of the Gardai on sourcing his licence from the drivers sun visor. Personally, I often jump between different cars so always carry on my person not in the car.

Yes, the Irish licence carries an address. 

If someone has your car, they would probably/possibly be able to pick up this same information from numerous sources. (A check on Cartell.ie would probably give the registered owner, or stories on AAM suggest a call to the Shannon Vechicle Registration office with a query on the car you 'just bought' might even give the details of the current registered owner... although I've serious doubts over whether this does happen and if it does it certainly shouldn't be legal)

[While I don't carry my licence in my car, should someone steal it they probably have a 50/50 chance depending on what's sitting in the glove box any given day of being able to source exactly that information]


----------



## Stifster (8 Jan 2008)

Conshine said:


> Stifster said:
> 
> 
> > and how many times have you gotten through passport control with a photocopy? A passport is for travelling, not when you have already arrived at your destination. A driving licence is for driving.
> ...


----------



## starlite68 (8 Jan 2008)

its not that easy to get a duplicate driveing licence...my brothers car was stolen and his licence was in it....got the car back..but not the licence, he said the amount of running around he had to do was unreal....getting forms singed going to the gaurds to get them stamped..ect back again to the tax office....and after all that he said still took quite some time to come through.   a nightmare.....his words not mine.


----------



## Graham_07 (8 Jan 2008)

If we had a credit card sized licence, like many other countries I imagine more people would carry the licence on them. I have mine in wallet at all times but my wife, who rarely would carry a handbag leaves her in her car. We have a photocopy of her licence in my car in case she is stopped when driving that but it's not ideal. I believe the EU is trying to harmonise licence style but its going to take something like 20 years apparently.


----------



## gillarosa (8 Jan 2008)

starlite68 said:


> the reason i didnt hand it over is because i was chatting to a retired garda some months ago,and he told me never to hand over my licence on the side of the road,always say you will produce it at the station. he didnt go into too much detail,but it seems there are a lot of codes and numbers on a licence that lets a garda gleen personal information about the holder.maybe its an urban myth....but better safe than sorry. i agree with you about the credit card size licences,its a good idea......but it think even more information can be stored in them!!!!


Well urban myth aside, possibly the Garda you spoke to had retired prior to it becoming an offence to drive without a licence and penalty points being applied to your licence for not carrying it while driving which came into effect at least two years ago? I'd recommend that you keep it on you at all times while driving and hand it over while stopped for whatever you may have done to warrant being pulled over.


----------



## Satanta (8 Jan 2008)

starlite68 said:


> he said the amount of running around he had to do was unreal....getting forms singed going to the gaurds to get them stamped..ect back again to the tax office....and after all that he said still took quite some time to come through. a nightmare.....his words not mine.


This seems a little OTT. 

It requires one form (which can be picked up in a Motor Tax Office or Garda station) to be stamped by a member of the Gardai and then returned to the Motor Tax Office with the €5 cost and two passport photos. 

Compared to what is required for setting up a bank account or getting a parking permit (two utility bills, car re-registered in the local tax office with associated inquiry form, on the local register for voting, certificate of insurance with relevant address, letter from PRTB etc.) it seems fairly painless and straight forward. IMHO.


----------



## SNOWBALL (8 Jan 2008)

starlite , i do see the problem in hsnding over you licence if u are stopped.the guard will only check it and hand it back to you.What personal info do you want to hide like you address ans age.Come on be realistic.just another excuse for not having it on it.Its the law so dont see what the problem is.keep it in the car.


----------



## starlite68 (8 Jan 2008)

i think there is a bit more on there than just your age and address,which i would have no problem with a garda having this.


----------



## chum (8 Jan 2008)

correct me but you cannot get points for not having your license with you , they intend to give you 1 point for this but the system is not in place yet, i read this over the weekend in newspaper.


----------



## soy (8 Jan 2008)

I thought points were only supposed to be issued for Safety related offences?


----------



## Crunchie (8 Jan 2008)

Stifster said:


> You can get 1 point if you fail to produce, 3 if you fight the notice and are summonsed to court.
> 
> You don't get summonsed first, you get a penalty point and fine notice.



According to media reports over the weekend and also discussed on Matt Cooper show yesterday this is one of 40 "inactive" penalty point offences, i.e. points are not issued for it.

Hard to believe, but "driving with defective tyres" is also an "inactive" penalty point offence.

You can still be fined in court


----------



## Stifster (9 Jan 2008)

soy said:


> I thought points were only supposed to be issued for Safety related offences?


 
then you should probably get a point for having it with you as it would be safer at home!


----------



## starlite68 (9 Jan 2008)

anyway what was wrong with the system as it was? you produced your licence at your local station within nine days........and if you didnt you got a summons...simple and straightforward.......safer than always having to have it on your person or in your car.


----------



## jhegarty (9 Jan 2008)

soy said:


> I thought points were only supposed to be issued for Safety related offences?



There is no points for it ....

http://www.penaltypoints.ie/the_full_list_of_offences.php


----------



## Conshine (9 Jan 2008)

jhegarty said:


> http://www.penaltypoints.ie/the_full_list_of_offences.php


 
Driving a vehicle when unfitM​

Better get myself down the gym!!


----------



## Stifster (9 Jan 2008)

starlite68 said:


> anyway what was wrong with the system as it was? you produced your licence at your local station within nine days........and if you didnt you got a summons...simple and straightforward.......safer than always having to have it on your person or in your car.


 
Perhaps because it saves everyone time (and is more simple and straightforward) if you actually have it where you need it. i.e in the car you are driving...


----------



## Pique318 (9 Jan 2008)

*Re: driveing licence question*



Conshine said:


> Keep it at home in case I lose it - this was mentioned earlier. I dont want the hassle of getting a replacement (its a UK licence)
> 
> I would never leave it in the car in case the car got stolen or broken into.


 
2 things, 

1. you can't drive on a UK license for extended periods in Ireland, you must get an Irish one.

2. What if your house got burgled ?

Besides, don't the UK now have credit card sized licences to accompany the A3 sheet of paper specifically so that you can carry it with you ??


----------



## Conshine (9 Jan 2008)

*Re: driveing licence question*



Pique318 said:


> 2 things,
> 1. you can't drive on a UK license for extended periods in Ireland, you must get an Irish one.


 
You can drive on a UK licence in Ireland until it expires.



Pique318 said:


> 2. What if your house got burgled ?


 
I keep my valuables and important documents in a safe at home (was burgled in the past, so learnt the hard way)



Pique318 said:


> Besides, don't the UK now have credit card sized licences to accompany the A3 sheet of paper specifically so that you can carry it with you ??


 
Yes, you are correct - I keep both in the safe at home so that I dont lose either.


----------



## teachai (10 Jan 2008)

Catch 22:

1) I have to carry my driving license with me when driving my Car.
2) I have to hand in my driving license to get the address changed

So, in theory, I have to leave my car at the county council building until they
send me out my new license.


----------



## Marie (10 Jan 2008)

*Re: driveing licence question*



Conshine said:


> You can drive on a UK licence in Ireland until it expires.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well, Conshine, you may find yourself experiencing bother on that account.  Though the UK police are usually tolerant if a driver can only produce the laminated photo-card part of the licence it is a two-part licence and by law (Oh yes!  ) you are expected to have it with you in your vehicle, whatever the other considerations about safety, etc. may be.  Here's the rule:-

_Road Traffic Act 1988 Sections 164 and 165_ "You MUST be able to produce your driving licence and counterpart, a valid insurance certificate and (if appropriate) a valid MOT certificate when requested by a police officer.  If you cannot do this you may be asked to take them to a police station within seven days".


----------



## sam h (10 Jan 2008)

> _Road Traffic Act 1988 Sections 164 and 165_ "You MUST be able to produce your driving licence and counterpart, a valid insurance certificate and (if appropriate) a valid MOT certificate when requested by a police officer. If you cannot do this you may be asked to take them to a police station within seven days".


 
That doesn't say you must carry it with you, only that if you are unable to produce it when asked, you must do so within 7 days at a police station....we not longer have that option in Ireland, you are expected to carry it with you or they can summons you and soon will be abe to issue points.


----------



## Marie (11 Jan 2008)

..........my response was to Con's regarding the UK situation.  S(he) leaves licence at home for safety; the LAW here is that you have - _both parts_ of your driving licence plus other motoring documents available (on your person/in your car) if requested by a policeman.  I responded because I was in this situation a couple of months ago, offered my laminated photocard licence and was told by the officer who had stopped me that I was "obliged" to carry both parts of the licence but in his magnanimity he would allow me the alternative.


----------



## Graham_07 (11 Jan 2008)

I've been driving since 1979. I have always, as a matter of course, had my licence on me, either in the car ( when it was the old booklet style one ) or in my wallet, now that it's a bit slimmer ( tho' I guess I'm not  ) 

I've never lost it or had it stolen, but if I had to get a replacement it's not such a big deal. I would consider the small risk of losing it or otherwise, are more than outweighed by the necessary compliance with the law in this regard.


----------



## starlite68 (11 Jan 2008)

but it in this regard the law seems to be an ass........if you hold a current licence you should be allowed produce it at a garda station of your choice,the same as you can  with your insurance cert.  simple


----------



## outspann (11 Jan 2008)

But I would imagine the point of carrying the licence is that you have a photo i.d. so the Guard has confirmation that the name you are giving him is correct. 

Otherwise there's nothing to stop you saying "I'm Timmy O'Donnell and I'll drop my licence into Lisdoonvarna Garda Station next Tuesday".

To use the earlier example, if you're going on holidays you wouldn't expect U.S. Immigration to believe you when you tell them your name if you have no passport to back it up.

Or would you?


----------



## John Rambo (11 Jan 2008)

*Re: driveing licence question*



Conshine said:


> What is the penalty for not having it on you, apart from an upset Guard?
> I would be worried about losing it.
> Can you carry a photocopy?


 
How can you lose it if you just keep it in the glove compartment?


----------



## Lauren (11 Jan 2008)

starlite68 said:


> but it in this regard the law seems to be an ass........if you hold a current licence you should be allowed produce it at a garda station of your choice,the same as you can with your insurance cert. simple


 

To reduce queues at garda stations that are already overworked, wouldn't it be simpler to carry the document that the law says you should carry? Saves on double handling....


----------



## werner (11 Jan 2008)

*Re: driveing licence question*



John Rambo said:


> How can you lose it if you just keep it in the glove compartment?


 
By having your car broken into or robbed and  having your licence stolen.

Keep it on your person


----------



## Conshine (11 Jan 2008)

Dont forget your gloves too!


----------



## Stifster (11 Jan 2008)

starlite68 said:


> but it in this regard the law seems to be an ass........if you hold a current licence you should be allowed produce it at a garda station of your choice,the same as you can with your insurance cert. simple


 
As long as you have your insurance disc displayed and your tax disc (I'm sure you do) you will generally only be asked to prouce your certificate of insurance if you are involved in an accident.


----------



## John Rambo (11 Jan 2008)

I think the law is pretty clear...you need to have your driving licence on you when driving. Yes, in practice most guards will tell you to produce it at your local station if you're caught without it. But sometimes they will not and you'll end up with penalty points, and rightly so in my opinion. It's hardly a big ask to have your "driving permit" with you when you're driving.


----------



## starlite68 (11 Jan 2008)

Lauren said:


> To reduce queues at garda stations that are already overworked, wouldn't it be simpler to carry the document that the law says you should carry? Saves on double handling....


cant say i have ever seen any queues at my local station,or anyone overworked for that matter...but then i come from a small rural village,maybe there are queues in the bigger citys.


----------



## outspann (11 Jan 2008)

But when you've already admitted that you lied to the Gardai about having your licence with you, do you still think they should trust your word any more than they have to? Why should they believe that you'll bring the licence to the station? Or even that the name you are giving is correct?

Maybe you're better off getting rid of the temptation to, um, tell untruths, now that you're aware that having the licence is compulsary....


----------



## starlite68 (12 Jan 2008)

outspann said:


> But when you've already admitted that you lied to the Gardai about having your licence with you, do you still think they should trust your word any more than they have to? Why should they believe that you'll bring the licence to the station? Or even that the name you are giving is correct



Why would anybody who holds a current licence not want produce at the the station?


----------



## outspann (12 Jan 2008)

Well, you didn't want to produce it to the guard when he stopped you at the side of the road - why would the location make any difference?

And sure, you've said you're afraid that the Guard who stopped you on the side of the road would use your details for nefarious reasons - but why couldn't the guard in the station do exactly the same? 

One more thing: what are the details that you believe are on your licence that the Garda couldn't find out by putting your name and car licence number into their computer system?


----------



## starlite68 (13 Jan 2008)

i dont know........im just relating what i was told by a retired det seargent,and giving that he was in the force for over twenty five years i think he would know what he was talking about.


----------



## Marie (13 Jan 2008)

Erm.........perhaps your informant retired (at 60? 65?) prior to the police introducing palm-sized portable computers from which they can access and correlate all this information at the scene to establish that drivers are who they say they are?


----------



## Marie (13 Jan 2008)

Though I agree with your substantive point about the increasing inroads into personal information and feel checks and balances need to be introduced to protect individual freedom and privacy from bureaucratic scrutiny the world we live in is now permeated by information-technology.  There is no going back, just the possibility of ensuring it is used sensibly and not oppressively.


----------



## starlite68 (14 Jan 2008)

marie....thats the point im trying to make,who knows what information they have on us,and when these new credit card type licences are brought in,tons personal of information can be stored on them .....scary!!!!


----------



## soy (14 Jan 2008)

starlite68 said:


> when these new credit card type licences are brought in



The Govt abandoned that plan 2yrs ago


----------



## csirl (15 Jan 2008)

> I think the law is pretty clear...you need to have your driving licence on you when driving. Yes, in practice most guards will tell you to produce it at your local station if you're caught without it. But sometimes they will not and you'll end up with penalty points, and rightly so in my opinion. It's hardly a big ask to have your "driving permit" with you when you're driving.


 
A friend of mine recently got fined for not having license with her when driving. She had valid license and did produce it at Garda station a couple of days later, but this did not stop her from being fined.


----------



## Lauren (15 Jan 2008)

starlite68 said:


> cant say i have ever seen any queues at my local station,or anyone overworked for that matter...but then i come from a small rural village,maybe there are queues in the bigger citys.


 


There are often queues at mine and yes I live in Dublin and its a busy suburban station, but back to my original point, if the law says you should carry it, then you should carry it and produce it when requested..its pretty painless and simple...


----------



## starlite68 (15 Jan 2008)

Lauren said:


> There are often queues at mine and yes I live in Dublin and its a busy suburban station, but back to my original point, if the law says you should carry it, then you should carry it and produce it when requested..its pretty painless and simple...


as i said before......not so painless and simple if you loose it off your person or someone steals your car....the old system of producing it at the station worked well for years and was safe,if something is not broken why fix it?


----------



## GA001 (16 Jan 2008)

soy said:


> The Govt abandoned that plan 2yrs ago


 
Well, this is unfortunate, (although I am sure I seen something in the pipeline for 2015?) but the issue of using the credit-card style licences, is that the driver history (most important aspect from an insurance point of view) is that it is not listed. ie the UK one, Polish etc.


----------



## Lauren (16 Jan 2008)

starlite68 said:


> as i said before......not so painless and simple if you loose it off your person or someone steals your car....the old system of producing it at the station worked well for years and was safe,if something is not broken why fix it?


 

How do you know the old system worked well for years? I'm sure there would be a reduction in unnecessary admin if everyone simply carried their licence. A reduction in administration means a reduction in costs......

Clearly it makes sense to carry it while you are driving, just as it makes sense to carry a passport while you are travelling. The law is the law. 

In any case you had your licence with you but preferred to keep that a secret...I'm still kinda baffled as to why you would do that....


----------



## Stifster (16 Jan 2008)

The amount of times I have been in Court and heard "I was supposed to produce it within 10 days but forgot...."


----------



## Marie (16 Jan 2008)

GA001 said:


> Well, this is unfortunate, (although I am sure I seen something in the pipeline for 2015?) but the issue of using the credit-card style licences, is that the driver history (most important aspect from an insurance point of view) is that it is not listed. ie the UK one, Polish etc.


 
The surprising thing is that in the UK people thought introduction of the 'two-part' licence - the paper form and the laminated, holographic photo-card - was that only the credit-card needed to be carried. As I said in an earlier post, I was asked at the roadside for my licence a couple of months ago and on producing the photo-card (which I always carry!) was told I was breaking the law by not being able to (also) produce the paper document. 

The photocard has date of birth (and, of course, your image). The paper document does not carry any additional information.........apart from *KEEP THIS SAFE *emblazoned across the top


----------



## starlite68 (16 Jan 2008)

Lauren said:


> How do you know the old system worked well for years? I'm sure there would be a reduction in unnecessary admin if everyone simply carried their licence. A reduction in administration means a reduction in costs......
> 
> Clearly it makes sense to carry it while you are driving, just as it makes sense to carry a passport while you are travelling. The law is the law.
> 
> In any case you had your licence with you but preferred to keep that a secret...I'm still kinda baffled as to why you would do that....


i have already said why i did that, but just to answer your comment about the" law is the law" just because something is the law it dosent mean its right or a good ida for that matter,most laws are brought in to suit a minority of people,while the majority just have put up with them.


----------



## Graham_07 (17 Jan 2008)

starlite68 said:


> ,most laws are brought in to suit a minority of people,while the majority just have put up with them.


 
I'd be very interested in some specific examples of such laws if you don't mind going to the trouble of posting them.


----------



## starlite68 (17 Jan 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> I'd be very interested in some specific examples of such laws if you don't mind going to the trouble of posting them.


ok graham,let me use the topic we are on now as an example.  given the option i would think that most people would prefare not to have to risk carrying an important document around on their person every day...or worse, left in their car, but someone or some group of people sat down one day and at the stroke of a pen decided that this was going to be the law.


----------



## Stifster (17 Jan 2008)

starlite68 said:


> ok graham,let me use the topic we are on now as an example. given the option i would think that most people would prefare not to have to risk carrying an important document around on their person every day...or worse, left in their car, but someone or some group of people sat down one day and at the stroke of a pen decided that this was going to be the law.


 
It's a _driving_ license, to show that you are entitled to _drive_ your car..... that is why it is important.


----------



## Graham_07 (17 Jan 2008)

starlite68 said:


> i would think that most people would prefare not to have to risk carrying an important document around on their person


 
I'm sorry but "your thinking" does not to me quite meet the definition of "the majority of people" as per your earlier post. I was rather expecting some proven case of a minority holding a rule of law over the majority as you had indicated.


----------



## Lauren (20 Jan 2008)

But you had the licence with you???????????? And you didn't produce it??????? Were you not worried about loosing it that day or was that a 'special day' when you felt safer about it??


----------



## starlite68 (21 Jan 2008)

Lauren said:


> But you had the licence with you???????????? And you didn't produce it??????? Were you not worried about loosing it that day or was that a 'special day' when you felt safer about it??


lauren....i happened to have my licence on me that day as i was on my way to the bank to change a cheque,and intended to use my licence as ID.normally i dont risk carring it around with me.hope this cleares things up for you.


----------



## SNOWBALL (21 Jan 2008)

can we put this stupid post to bed getting boring now!!!


----------



## Yachtie (21 Jan 2008)

Lauren said:


> Why on earth would you have it on you and not give it to the Garda? Mine is left in my car all the time!


 
I keep mine in the car all the time too. Sometimes I'd run out of the house with only my keys on me so keeping it int he car is a better option. Besides, that way I always know where it is. 


> starlite68 said:
> 
> 
> > lauren....what if your car gets stolen???
> ...


 
My thoughts exactly Satanta. Besides, if your car was stolen with your license inside and you reported both, I'm sure that there is a document that Garda will give you as a proof that you've reported your license. 



Satanta said:


> This seems a little OTT.
> 
> It requires one form (which can be picked up in a Motor Tax Office or Garda station) to be stamped by a member of the Gardai and then returned to the Motor Tax Office with the €5 cost and two passport photos.
> 
> Compared to what is required for setting up a bank account or getting a parking permit (two utility bills, car re-registered in the local tax office with associated inquiry form, on the local register for voting, certificate of insurance with relevant address, letter from PRTB etc.) it seems fairly painless and straight forward. IMHO.


 
Exactly! 



outspann said:


> One more thing: what are the details that you believe are on your licence that the Garda couldn't find out by putting your name and car licence number into their computer system?


 
Besides, the codes OP is talking about are the ones to indicate whether you can drive only an automatic vehicle, do you need visual aids (glasses), etc. Your DL does not hold your mother's maiden name, amount of income tax you've paid and what you had for dinner the previous night. 

I lived in several countries which do not have the tax and insurance disks in place. Instead you are obliged to present your DL, car registration and insurance cert if asked by the policeman. If you don't have your DL on you, you can be excluded from the traffic because you're unable to prove that you are competent and licensed to operate a motor vehicle. It was the norm and NOBODY had any problem with it.


----------



## Megan (21 Jan 2008)

Another piece of info on your licence is organ donor consent where you can tick a box if you wish to be an organ donor.


----------



## starlite68 (21 Jan 2008)

SNOWBALL said:


> can we put this stupid post to bed getting boring now!!!


i agree with SNOWBALL,it is getting boring now,i have answered all the questions as best i can so i think we will wrap it up for now,i just want to say a thankyou to all those who took the time to comment.


----------

